# Is it possible to freeze Milk?



## femmesteader (May 14, 2010)

i'm wondering if it's possible to freeze store-bought milk? 

I'll be learning how to make cheese in the near future, and i want to stock up...since i'm estimating my trial batches won't be perfect. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cow milk doesn't freeze too well. Goat milk freezes fine.


----------



## femmesteader (May 14, 2010)

once thawed, does it separate? 

I've never frozen cows milk, but i was grabbing some ice cubes from a friends' freezer, i noticed she had two bags of milk. I thought it was odd, but because i'd like to buy a lot at a time for cheese making, i thought that freezing milk might be a good option. 

what about whole cows milk? does fat content make any difference?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've frozen cow's milk from the grocery for many yrs prior to getting the goats. Never had any trouble with it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm using Cow's milk, that was previously frozen, right now. It did not separate.
Thaw it slowly!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Frozen milk is not recommended for making cheese.
Most likely will not turn out properly if you try, store bought milk isn't usually a very good medium to use either.

Boy, I hate to sound like a negative Nelly


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can freeze store milk fine. Just shake it several times as it thaws.


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

We would always buy a few gallons and freeze it as a kid. I never liked the taste of thawed store bought milk. Always had a funny taste to me. Cooking was fine but since most meals I drank a glass of milk it was a long time before that gallon was consumed by cooking.


----------



## femmesteader (May 14, 2010)

i've never consumed thawed milk, 
there isn't fresh farm milk for miles of where i live...i figured this is my best option for practice. once i get the hang of this cheese making, i'll get the better organic whole milk.


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been freezing store baught milk for years and have had it separate my trick is to let it thaw on the counter over nite until it is completely thawed abt room temp..not sure why but the taste seems to b ok other than it is store baught and it doesnt separate.when I thaw it in the fridge it always separates and has yuck taste.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, you can freeze cow milk from the store; my family did it for ages. I'm not sure how well it works for making cheese but even your failures can be saved. If you don't get a clean break or it seems too soft, add some lemon juice or vinegar to the pot and boil it; strain it for a ricotta of sorts. Use the whey in bread and try again. BTW, I have only ever made cheese with supermarket milk; I made a decent bleu, a block of Parmesan I could barely grate it was so dry but was quite yummy and lots of ricotta. (See above note). I have used calcium chloride sometimes and sometimes not. I even used fig sap as rennet a few times; it worked! Have fun!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH! Yes. Feel free to freeze it....works great!!!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never had any problem with frozen milk, but if you are buying the milk, wouldn't it be easier to put the money into a piggy bank and save that? Then when you are ready, take out the money and go to the store and buy all the milk you need, all at the same time?


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

We freeze store bought milk. It seems like the whole milk tastes a bit better after thawing than the 2 percent---2 percent seems to have a slight biterness. I make cheese with store bought milk and haven't had any trouble.


----------

